# Deep scratch



## speary8 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have a 50mm long scratch just below the drivers side rear side window on my BMW 440convertible. It’s gone through the clear oat. 
Can anybody recommend one of these smart repair companies in the Manchester area
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi mate, do you have any pictures? That way we have more of an idea on what route to suggest for you.


----------

